# Cricket on TV



## ScallyfaxDale (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi all,

Looking for the England India test on telly - I have the basic Du package but it doesn't seem to be on. Is the cricket readily shown over here? If so, do I need an extra package? Will be signing up to the EPL package anyway...


----------



## alabatusa (Apr 21, 2011)

You might need tensports...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Or CricOne. I doubt you get any of them on the basic Du package.

Oh, CricOne is an Indian sports channel by the way so lots of Hindi ads to entertain you in between overs


----------

